Ask HN: To which OSS projects are you actively contributing to? - mateioprea
======
mateioprea
Trying to get a few suggestions. I'm good with JS (React/Node) and Swift.

I've contributed to apple/swift and the Linux Kernel in the past, but testing
the changes and building these projects might get frustrating sometimes. And
to be honest I don't like C that much.

I have a few hours free per week and maybe someone here on hn might need some
help on their oss/project.

~~~
rvz
I haven't contributed to some open-source projects in a while, but I know many
friends who have heard contributed to many projects through 'Google Summer of
Code': [0]

Sure, you don't have to only contribute via GSoC. You can also contribute
directly to them in your spare time which is how some of the contributors (not
all) have done before being core developers.

[0]
[https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/organizations/](https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/organizations/)

~~~
mateioprea
aren't you required to be a student for gsoc? Or you're saying just to pick
something of that list?

------
verdverm
[https://cuelang.org](https://cuelang.org)

[https://github.com/cuelang](https://github.com/cuelang)

Would you be interested in working on the browser based playground?

------
mindcrime
Besides my own projects, the only one I've been contributing anything to
lately is Apache River.

